

iTunes "HACKED"!!!! - rare455
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/11/21/exclusive-the-iphone-6s-a8-chip-can-play-4k-video/

======
PeekPoke
Misleading title is misleading.

~~~
rare455
Well, this discovery was made while 'hacking' around with iTunes database. So
it kind really means that itunes was hacked.

~~~
jezfromfuture
t.i.l looking around is now hacking.

~~~
rare455
couldn't understand your point. more info please :)

